# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  موجه الي ود المامون

## تينا

*:14_6_12[1]:انت وين ومنتدي التصميم فاضي قلت اعملو:14_6_12[1]:
عملو ليك يلا اجتهد عندنا اسئله كتيره
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*والله يا تينا مليتو كتيييييييييييير بس الهاكرز دي غايتو ربنا يصبرنا معاهم 

انشاء الله انا عندي خطة للبناء من جديد هنا بس انتظري
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

والله يا تينا مليتو كتيييييييييييير بس الهاكرز دي غايتو ربنا يصبرنا معاهم 

انشاء الله انا عندي خطة للبناء من جديد هنا بس انتظري



منتظرييييين ياود المأمون
*

----------

